# Early regen



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

My regens have been getting sooner and sooner it seems. 
It is not uncommon to start in the 75-100 mile range but this is by far the soonest.
Car has almost 90K, 100% stock with the reflash and new exhaust sensor.
25 miles one way, mostly rural 2 lane 55 mph with short through town stretch mid trip.
Have used Penzoil EuroL since 3rd oil change and WIX filters. Mileage is suffering from this as well.
Need to take into dealer for oil leak around pan. 

Anyone aware of TSBs regarding this?


----------

